# Crossword Puzzle



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

15 letter word.

"Quilt filler, to Dracula?"


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow I can't think of anything that's 15 letters :-/


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmm, something batting...but what?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TripAroundTheWorld


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

coffin stuffing?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Do you know what any of the letters are?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

vampiresbatting


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well----
I posted this while I was traveling----got it from the USA Today, that I picked up at the motel.

Then I went to my parents' home for 3 days ------------- and I entirely FORGOT to check for the correct answer!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay------- Are you ready for this?

15 letter word meaning a "Quilt filling for Dracula" ~~~~~~~~~~~

* 
*
*
*

"DownForTheCount"


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

[Groan.]


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know what to say....lol


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Someone was punchy when he/she came up with that clue (and answer). I never would have figured it out.


----------

